# Looking for recommendations for a chefs kitchen threads or videos.



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi just looking for some input from the regular forum guys pr experienced chefs on videos/threads on the average chefs kitchen as I've been looking but cant really find much of what I'm looking for, just looking for info on kitchen run through and what does what and maybe even how the more experienced based stuff is used, been cooking at home for a few years so I know all the basic stuff cheers, also looking for info on how storage works in an industrial kitchen ty guys


----------

